# Boston Marathon Explosions



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just an hour ago there were two explosions at the Boston Marathon Finish Line. Cowards. :twisted:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

back pack was abandoned and detonated. Looks like it was a abandoned back pack that the police blew up.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Very Very sad! Yet another insanity by insane people who ever they are.





I don't mean to make light of an horrific event but I have to ask................Does this mean there will be a back pack shortage soon?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> ..Does this mean there will be a back pack shortage soon?


Maybe, but I heard one of the news reports saying that an FBI agent said he thought it was a gun powder bomb because of the smell, if that is true I am sure their will be more problems with gun powder. :roll:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a prime example why there needs to be more gun control laws. Once those high capacity magazines and assault rifles are banned, these things will not happen.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Amen, loke. Bowgy, I sure hope your not right about the gun powder thing.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I worry thing thing is going to turn out to be some home-grown nut job - like Oklahoma City. And thing with 2nd amendment - no protection to the right for gun powder.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

They are now saying it was a pressure cooker bomb. Better start canning while you're still allowed. Oh yeah, and you better build that fence while you can still buy nails.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

So it was another Muslim. But you know the MSM will try to stop reporting that, Like how fast they stopped talking about “John Doe number two” after Oklahoma City, because he was dressed like a Muslim.


----------

